# Can we please put a timeout on editting?



## Quartz (Sep 11, 2007)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=206800

My post doesn't seem to make sense. But it did when I wrote it, before the OP was editted.

I'd like to suggest a 5 minute or 30 minute timeout on editting to prevent this sort of thing.

The example is a pretty trivial one, but I'm also thinking of the possibilities of misquoting and the 'No I did not say that' 'Yes you did' pissing contests.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> The example is a pretty trivial one, but I'm also thinking of the possibilities of misquoting and the 'No I did not say that' 'Yes you did' pissing contests.




While I agree it's a possibility, I've never seen it in the seven years this site has been here.


----------



## Psion (Sep 11, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Take a look at this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=206800
> 
> My post doesn't seem to make sense. But it did when I wrote it, before the OP was editted.
> 
> ...




It seems to me that the solution to this is always quote any relevant text.

I've been on boards with editing timeouts and I find it absolutely maddening. Unlike spoken words, post persist and people can continue to respond to them. If something I post is ill phrased or I end up changing my mind, I want the ability to go back and edit my post.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to add, if I may, that in the Play-by-Posts, editing posts is crucial for managing games.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 11, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> pissing contests



 I'd like to suggest that this should not be a core EN World activity worthy of special software support.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 13, 2007)

IMO, it is good form to always note what it is that you're editing in a post, either by adding an asterisk and footnote, or by adding your edit onto the end of the post (leaving the original intact).  To not note what you're editing in a post after others have responded to it is just bad netiquette.  But I'm picky that way.

Also, as others have said, quote specifics parts of text that you are responding too.  It helps a lot.  You can also feel free to go back and edit your original responce to note that the post you are responding to has been edited.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 14, 2007)

crazypixie said:
			
		

> I'd like to add, if I may, that in the Play-by-Posts, editing posts is crucial for managing games.




Second to this.


----------

